# Anyone know where I can get Kanaplex? For popeye?



## Amberfish (Dec 15, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can get Kanaplex or a similar medication in the lower mainland? We live in New West. We are currently quarantining a large blood parrot fish from the aquarium at my daughter’s elementary school. It has a bad case of popeye. Both eyes are affected but one is way worse and there are also some white lesions on front part of the body. Currently we have been using salt and melafix without any improvement. The fish is still eating but hiding and swimming a bit oddly. It would be great if we could save it and bring it back to the school healthy. Any thoughts?

Right now it’s in a 36 gallon hospital tank that has 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and about 5 nitrate. I know the tank is too small but we happened to have a cycled empty tank so went with it so the kids at the school wouldn’t have to see the fish in its current condition.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

That is a classy gesture you did for the kids. Unfortunately our government has embargoed the use of these products for the general public so you have some options. 
1)find someone on the forum as you are currently trying
2)depending if you have a VERY good relationship with a store owner they might give you some but maybe forget I said that option lol.
3)buy some from a vet I am not sure where the pricing is at. Maybe if you explained the governments stupid position a vet would give you a decent price.
4)order from America on eBay and hope it gets through. I find this option second best to option 1. If it gets caught you will be out the money but there is no criminal penalty.

Good luck.


----------



## Amberfish (Dec 15, 2020)

Puffersrule said:


> That is a classy gesture you did for the kids. Unfortunately our government has embargoed the use of these products for the general public so you have some options.
> 1)find someone on the forum as you are currently trying
> 2)depending if you have a VERY good relationship with a store owner they might give you some but maybe forget I said that option lol.
> 3)buy some from a vet I am not sure where the pricing is at. Maybe if you explained the governments stupid position a vet would give you a decent price.
> ...


Thank you! I’ll look into the eBay and vet options.


----------



## jamesx (Sep 26, 2019)

A quick drive to Bellingham would give you access to kanaplex. Also, I think there is an online vet in Toronto who sells many common fish meds, after you pay a diagnostic fee. They have a website. You can try to Google it.


----------



## Amberfish (Dec 15, 2020)

I ended up ordering it online and it just arrived. We’ve been treating him with melafix and an anti-fungal medicine and so far he hasn’t got any worse and has been hanging in there. First dose of Kanaplex is in and we’re hoping it will do the trick! 🤞 Thank you both for the advice.


----------

